
Declarative Explorations at the Limits of Functional Programming - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fhnJpCgtUw
======
tosh
Meander: transparent data transformation library for Clojure/ClojureScript

[https://github.com/noprompt/meander](https://github.com/noprompt/meander)

